# 1:43 - SCX vs. Carrera



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Does anybody know how the SCX 1:43 equipment stacks up against Carrera and other brands?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Right now, it's cheaper at Target.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

> Right now, it's cheaper at Target.


That's why I'm asking.
-- D


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

My understanding is that SCX is the better bet, but then there are others who have recently been claiming that the Carrera gear is better. I just snagged the two Tuners that were on sale/clearance at Target and will check them out/test them out. I have a few other SCX cars and only one Carrera in 1/32 scale. Body details maybe better on Carrera, but SCX is always a better built car than Carrera in terms of performance - in 1/32 scale.

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Can you give us some pix of your deals? My Target didn't have squat.  rr


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I have both in 1/43rd. It depends what you like. I like the detail of both, and I like both for different reasons. Carrera Go!!! cars are like running magnet cars. They stick really well and have a fixed guide pin and braids. SCX has a magnet that is not as strong as Carera Go!!!. And SCX has a guide flag that rotates like the ones 1/32nd cars have, which allows tham to drift really well.

Here is a link to a site with a wealth of 1/43rd info:

http://homepage.mac.com/pmarchand/newindex.htm


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Left turn... Carrera vs Artin*

While I can't compare SCX and Carrera 1/43 I can compare Carrera vs Artin...
As for detail?
Carrera wins.
As for speed.
Artin walks away with it...
(Of course the reason for that may be that Artins are supposed to run on 6 volt... :lol: )

Scott


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

I think SCX Compact is as good as or better than the other 1/43 brands. SCX is releasing a lot of new 1/43 stuff later this year.

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## wm_brant (Nov 21, 2004)

Another aspect is that Carrera wants to keep their 1/43 line aimed at children. You can see this in things like most Carrera track sets come with loops.

Because of the loops, the cars have to have additional ground clearance in front in order to clear the loop. This tends to distort the bodies, something that is quite visible on the Carrera Porsche LMP2 car.

Carrera also came out with a line of cartoon-ish car designs that did not appeal to adults and disappeared from their catalog quickly. They tend to release a lot of movie-themed sets for children. Right now they have Speed Racer and Batman (from an old cartoon show, not the current movie). They also have a Mario Kart set.

Another difference is that SCX already has 4-lane track compatibility, Carrera does not.

Mechanically, both systems are fine. While the track is identical in size, the two brands are not interchangeable.

-- Bill


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

roadrner said:


> Can you give us some pix of your deals? My Target didn't have squat.  rr


I can rr - just need to get the camera and snap some pics later. I'll do that and post some up for you and the rest of the guys here.

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

PD2 said:


> I can rr - just need to get the camera and snap some pics later. I'll do that and post some up for you and the rest of the guys here.
> 
> PD2:thumbsup:


Thanks! rr


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

roadrner said:


> Thanks! rr


Here you go rr! They are in my Gallery - 

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/12461

Let me know if you want more or need something specific. Or just let me know if you have any questions about what you see.

Thanks for your patience!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

My local Target just got a heap of SCX 1/43 sets in......I am sooooo tempted. 

I'm pretty sure though that it would be the breaking point where the TM is concerned.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

rudykizuty said:


> My local Target just got a heap of SCX 1/43 sets in......I am sooooo tempted.
> 
> I'm pretty sure though that it would be the breaking point where the TM is concerned.


I think the Micro Scalectric HO stuff will work with the SCX track -- I'll check later and let you know.

That may be your in for getting some 1/43 track.


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

1976Cordoba said:


> I think the Micro Scalectric HO stuff will work with the SCX track -- I'll check later and let you know.
> 
> That may be your in for getting some 1/43 track.


heh heh


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

My Microscalextric car works on my 1/43rd Artin track.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hhhhmmm? Never tried to put my Micro Scalextric on my large scale track.....will need to try that.

A buddy of mine who has raced R/C for nearly 20 years finally got talked into trying an F1 SCX set out - he's hooked now!! Setting up a permanent track and having other guys over at his place to race. Now he's after a lap counter/timer! I love it when people realize how fun it is to race slot cars!! 

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

We've added 4 RC guys to our sports car league in the last 2 years and 2 of them have built permanent tracks. :thumbsup:


----------

